# Toddler Miter Square Sweater Workshop - Knit



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

This sweater was designed for my granddaughter and it was such a big hit that it was thought to teach it here on KP. The sweater was written for sizes 3-6 but will also work for a size 2.

It uses 4 balls of sock yarn + 1 contrasting trim color and scraps from your stash as desired for highlights.

Needle sizes: #6 & #7 32" circular and DPNs

If you want to learn to work with modules, this is a great pattern for doing this. There are several components to the sweater so it is an interesting knitting experience from beginning to end.

Lots of room for creative color use, this is for advanced beginners-intermediate knitters--or for the brave newbie who has acquired the basic knitting skills (knit, purl, decrease, increase, picking up stitches along edges).

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/toddler-miter-square-sweater

Use Coupon Code: *Miter Square Sweater*

The pattern is offered with a $3 discount from January 14--January 26, 2015


----------



## Punkin51 (Sep 3, 2012)

That is beautiful, love the collar.


----------



## jangmb (Oct 27, 2011)

Tanya, it's a beautiful sweater, for all the reasons - workmanship, style, color, etc. I will be watching your workshop with interest being unable to squeeze the time out for an additional project.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Congratulations, Tanya, on this lovely design.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you, Tanya. I have bought the pattern :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Thank you, Tanya. I have bought the pattern :thumbup:


I am delighted. So glad you will join with me on this journey. I am expecting it to be challenging but fun and satisfying as people learn the techniques.


----------



## Wombatnomore (Dec 9, 2013)

Brilliant T. A published designer!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Wombatnomore said:


> Brilliant T. A published designer!


It was a long haul getting me to this point. I have more excuses to procrastinate than words in Webster's dictionary ☺


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Although I won't be casting on, I have bought the pattern, Tanya, to help promote your effort as a designer (I can say in the future that I knew you "when"...) However, I also want to be able follow along the discussion in an informed manner. 
Good luck & have fun.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Although I won't be casting on, I have bought the pattern, Tanya, to help promote your effort as a designer (I can say in the future that I knew you "when"...) However, I also want to be able follow along the discussion in an informed manner.
> Good luck & have fun.


Terrific. Hope I don't disappoint.


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Terrific. Hope I don't disappoint.


I am sure that there is no doubt of that - I know what time & attention to detail has gone into this project.


----------



## sisu (Nov 29, 2011)

Can't wait to start this Tanya. I got the pattern, now I need to get some Dk weight yarn.


----------



## TLL (Jul 15, 2012)

tamarque said:


> Terrific. Hope I don't disappoint.


I second the motion that I do not think that you will. You will do great! :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

TLL said:


> I second the motion that I do not think that you will. You will do great! :thumbup:


Have to remind myself that people have usually told me that I teach well; just haven't been in that role for a while.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

sisu said:


> Can't wait to start this Tanya. I got the pattern, now I need to get some Dk weight yarn.


So happy you will join with me. Have fun with the yarn choices.


----------



## Designer1234 (Aug 9, 2011)

Attention ladies! *Please go to the following link to the Workshop Information thread* where Tanya will answer questions about here workshop. I will also give info as to how to reach the workshop.

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-312347-1.html


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Lovely


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Beautiful, wonderful design!


----------



## WandaT (Mar 29, 2013)

Just bought my pattern. Will be getting my yarn together. Very excited to join in this class. Thanks for teaching it.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

And thank you all for your appreciation and participation


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

When I looked at the yarn I had, I did not have enough. So this is what I have purchased. I hope it is OK


----------



## jscaplen (Sep 25, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> ... So this is what I have purchased...


Great job of co-ordinating those colours! This will look wonderful knit up, I am sure.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jscaplen said:


> Great job of co-ordinating those colours! This will look wonderful knit up, I am sure.


 :thumbup:


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

that is beautiful and so sweet


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> When I looked at the yarn I had, I did not have enough. So this is what I have purchased. I hope it is OK


Great colors Norma. Is this sock yarn? As a guide for amounts, my sweater, size 4, weighs 9.2 oz which is about 4 balls of sock yarn plus the edging and striping I used in the protocol.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

SouthernGirl said:


> that is beautiful and so sweet


Thank you. My gd looked wonderful in it when she was 2.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

jscaplen said:


> Great job of co-ordinating those colours! This will look wonderful knit up, I am sure.


Those really are great colors--my favorite--hot earth colors with some sky or ocean. Love strong colors for children's clothing


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tamarque said:


> Great colors Norma. Is this sock yarn? As a guide for amounts, my sweater, size 4, weighs 9.2 oz which is about 4 balls of sock yarn plus the edging and striping I used in the protocol.


Yes it is sock yarn. I have 10ozs and I am going to make the smallest size. Is it going to be enough? The variegated yarn has 460yds per ball.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes it is sock yarn. I have 10ozs and I am going to make the smallest size. Is it going to be enough? The variegated yarn has 460yds per ball.


A lot has to do with how you want to use the colors. The yarn will be worked double strand. How many yds are in the multi-color yarn?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

I was going to use the multi for the squares. The dark blue is for the top bit and sleeves and the orange is a contrast. The multi is 460yds per ball. That is my first thought for use of them.


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

deleted comment


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I was going to use the multi for the squares. The dark blue is for the top bit and sleeves and the orange is a contrast. The multi is 460yds per ball. That is my first thought for use of them.


If the dark blue is also sock yarn, is it also 460 yds. If so, that should work.

I think that multi color will be beautiful.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Yes, the blue is the same yardage. Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Yes, the blue is the same yardage. Thanks for your help. :thumbup:


Then it should work. Can't wait to see your yarn in action.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Also lovin' the buttons!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Rainebo said:


> :thumbup: Also lovin' the buttons!


Buttons can be a really fun item. They were one of my best toys as a child--my mothers big button box. The things that stay with us in life! There are so many beautiful buttons available today and lots of whimsical ones that are great for kids projects.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, that is a beautiful sweater! I wish I had someone that size to knit for.


----------

